# Cowboy Candy ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2019)

OK, first who gets a bust in the chops for not telling us about this? Take it like a man, step right on up!

This is soooooooo easy and belongs to be on every BBQ table, every smoker and grill side table, anywhere their is beer or booze !

Its not better than sex, but if ya know you are not getting lucky, its the best second place choice!

Basically its candied jalapenos, not pickled peppers. Its so easy to make.

*Cowboy Candy!*
*Ingredients*

2 cup granulated sugar
2/3 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tsp granulated garlic
1/4 tsp ground turmeric
1/4 tsp celery seed
1 Tbsp mustard seeds
1 lb jalapenos sliced into rings (usually about 4-5 cups)








That is 3 batches above 2 without seeds and 1 with. I was chicken! LOL


*Directions*

In a Dutch oven, add sugar, apple cider vinegar, granulated garlic, turmeric, celery seed, and cayenne pepper. Bring the pot to a boil, stirring occasionally, then reduce to a simmer. Allow to cook for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.


Add sliced jalapeno to pot, stirring to thoroughly coat the peppers. Bring mixture to a boil again, then reduce heat. Let jalapeno simmer for about 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. It's okay if not all the peppers are not all cooked evenly.


Use a slotted spoon to remove jalapeno to a clean bowl, taking care to shake off any excess juice into the pot. Once peppers are removed, turn up heat and allow remaining sauce to hard boil for 5 additional minutes. Remove saucepan from heat.

 
*IF CANNING COWBOY CANDY*

Note: these instructions assume you're familiar with the canning process. If this is your first time, read this tutorial for a thorough guide: Home Canning Basics.

This recipe makes about 2 pints of cowboy candy, so prepare whatever combination of canning jars you prefer for this amount.


Scoop cooked jalapeno into your chosen canning jars, filling to near the top. Pour in cooked liquid from saucepan, leaving at least 1/4 inch head space in each jar. Secure jars with air-tight lids.


Place a large, deep pot on an oven burner. Arrange jars inside the pot, then fill with hot water, covering the lids of the jars by at least two inches.


Setting burner heat to high, bring water to a boil. Allow canning jars to sit in the bath for about 10 minutes.


Carefully remove canning jars from water. Set jars on the counter to cool to room temperature, then transfer to the refrigerator to chill completely. Let chill overnight.


For best results, allow canned cowboy candy to "rest" for 4 weeks after canning. However, you can enjoy them immediately if you'd like. Once canned, cowboy candy should stay fresh for up to one year.








You need to find some peppers and made this to take to the camp! My favorite way beside licking the spoon is: place a 8 oz. block of creamed cheese on a saucer, just dump peppers all over it and throw down some crackers!! 

Seriously, Find some fresh jalapenos, remember not all jalapenos are built the same....LOL It took maybe 30 mins. Great stuff.!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 1, 2019)

I have a jar in the pantry.
What, have you been living too deep in the Bayou?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I have a jar in the pantry.
> What, have you been living too deep in the Bayou?



I am unfriending you for never telling me about these!

Yesterday it was Cowboy Candy and 1/2 gallon of fresh chili verde ( that should be verte in Louisiana).


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 1, 2019)

I love sweet hot combos. I do jalapeños in a bread and butter brine I love. Yours look awesome.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I love sweet hot combos. I do jalapeños in a bread and butter brine I love. Yours look awesome.



I had never heard of them till just lately, I got a good deal on some jalapenos and decided I needed to see what it was like. I men I did the same thing a few months back and tried corn cob jello and it was outta sight! Last night making 'em, I felt like a little kid, I kept having to get a clean spatula cause I kept licking them like a little kid with cake icing. 

You need to try them. Last batch was a little runny I didn't thicken them enough before adding the peppers.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2019)

Corn cob jello ???  Iffin you posted it, I didn't see it ....


----------



## foamheart (Oct 3, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Corn cob jello ???  Iffin you posted it, I didn't see it ....



Actually it was corn cob jelly. And its really good stuff! The only flavoring is corn cobs and sugar.

Heres the recipe i'll have to find a picture but.... all jelly looks the same in the jar, right?

*Corn Cob Jelly *
*Ingredients:*
12 corn cobs (kernels removed)
1 package sure-jel
3 1/2 4 cups sugar
1 or 2 drop yellow food coloring
3 1/2 4 cups water from boiling the corn cobs
*Directions:*
1.Remove corn kernels
2.In a large pot, drop corncobs with about 6-8 cups of water; bring to a boil.
3.Boil uncovered for about 10 minutes.
4.Throw away the cobs and strain the liquid to remove extra pieces, etc.
5.Reserve 3½ cups of liquid. You can throw out the rest.
6.Place the corn cob water back into the large pot and stir in the pectin. Bring to a strong boil.
7.Add the sugar and bring back to a boil.
8.Skim the foam off the top and add a few drops of yellow food coloring if you'd like.
9.Ladle the liquid into jelly jars, leaving about ½ to 1 inch head-space
10.Place the seal and rings on the jar and process the jelly in a water bath for about 10-15 minutes.
11.Remove and set aside. As they cool, listen for the jars to pop.
12.If for some reason they do not pop, just put that jar into the refrigerator and use it within 2 weeks.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2019)

Well??????


----------



## dj mishima (Oct 5, 2019)

Try cold smoking your jalapenos beforehand.  It's awesome!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2019)

Hey dj, long time no see....  

Foamy, this post didn't show up on my list to check until dj posted...  Evidently when you edit a post, the brain in the works doesn't know it's new stuff and doesn't send out the "read me now" signal.. I would have NOT seen the recipe...  Anywho, it's in my list of stuff to do not....  Thank you....


----------



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2019)

dj mishima said:


> Try cold smoking your jalapenos beforehand.  It's awesome!



That sound great!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Hey dj, long time no see....
> 
> Foamy, this post didn't show up on my list to check until dj posted...  Evidently when you edit a post, the brain in the works doesn't know it's new stuff and doesn't send out the "read me now" signal.. I would have NOT seen the recipe...  Anywho, it's in my list of stuff to do not....  Thank you....



Things always work fine until they need to, then they just don't....  NP


----------



## dj mishima (Oct 18, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Hey dj, long time no see....
> 
> Foamy, this post didn't show up on my list to check until dj posted...  Evidently when you edit a post, the brain in the works doesn't know it's new stuff and doesn't send out the "read me now" signal.. I would have NOT seen the recipe...  Anywho, it's in my list of stuff to do not....  Thank you....



Haha, yeah.  I'm still alive and kicking.  I had a period of hibernation.  But, I'm getting back into smoking.  Unfortunately, I just got news that I need to change my diet.  So, I'll be eating much less of the fun stuff from now on.  However, the cowboy candy should be fine.

I should make myself another batch of the stuff.


----------



## dave17a (Oct 22, 2019)

Kevin. Room temp cream cheese and then mix with candy. Nothing falls off.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2019)

dave17a said:


> Kevin. Room temp cream cheese and then mix with candy. Nothing falls off.



 Sounds good!


----------



## gary s (Nov 3, 2019)

I go through a jar a week, Those things would be good on Ice cream 

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Nov 3, 2019)

gary s said:


> I go through a jar a week, Those things would be good on Ice cream
> 
> Gary



Gary I added a cup of the left over "syrup" to the bacon brine. Good and bad, I love the taste, Its the best tasting bacon I ever had. Hated the extra sugar. I didn't compensate for it so the bacon burns too easily. 

Next year I'll try it again, and compensate!


----------



## gary s (Nov 4, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Gary I added a cup of the left over "syrup" to the bacon brine. Good and bad, I love the taste, Its the best tasting bacon I ever had. Hated the extra sugar. I didn't compensate for it so the bacon burns too easily.
> 
> Next year I'll try it again, and compensate!



I didn't think about that, sounds right up my ally  yeah that much sugar is a lot,
Keep me posted on the Bacon (for next year)  I sure love me some homemade bacon but Pork Bellies are outrageous around here.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2019)

Cowboy candy is tasty! I make it to give as gifts to our friends. I like to add a teaspoon of chipotle powder to give the peppers a smokey kick.


----------



## gary s (Nov 5, 2019)

I posted this a week or so back  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/recipe-for-cowboy-candy.291442/

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Nov 8, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Cowboy candy is tasty! I make it to give as gifts to our friends. I like to add a teaspoon of chipotle powder to give the peppers a smokey kick.



I'll have to remember that for next year.


----------

